# EV investing



## wecharg (Feb 3, 2018)

If you had $100,000 in cash today... How would you invest the $$

Just curious what people would do with the 100k
- New EV Dealerships
- EV Charge Stations 
- Cryptocurrency
- Combo of each??

Appreciate any thoughts you may have.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

wecharg said:


> If you had $100,000 in cash today... How would you invest the $$
> 
> Just curious what people would do with the 100k
> - New EV Dealerships
> ...


Real estate


----------



## Laverdure (Feb 10, 2018)

Jimbo69ny said:


> Real estate


Real Estate has never been this expensive and rates are going up


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Laverdure said:


> Real Estate has never been this expensive and rates are going up


All depends on where you are.


----------



## nucleus (May 18, 2012)

Rental real estate. For $100K you can get 500K of property and if you are careful buying, you can get $50K a year in income plus tax advantages. Then use that income to invest in a broad portfolio stock income.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Choose the right crypto and you'll have over a million from that by years end


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

wecharg said:


> - New EV Dealerships


You'll be competing with the OEM's (see here) which will be really tough.



wecharg said:


> - EV Charge Stations


I've founded and sold two electric car charging companies, and founded a charity that has donated more than 700 Charging Stations (see here). In all cases it took more than 5 years and a lot more than $100K to show the potential to make a profit. This is a very tough market, driven by low pricing, that will see a lot of consolidation over the next few years. If you love electric cars, and can afford to lose your $100K, then try and find some other like minded people and a USP.



wecharg said:


> - Cryptocurrency


No idea


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

wecharg said:


> If you had $100,000 in cash today... How would you invest the $$
> 
> Just curious what people would do with the 100k
> - New EV Dealerships
> ...


What would that dealership be? Tesla doesn't have dealerships, the other mainstream EVs are a product within a much larger product line (be a Nissan dealer to sells the Leaf?), and obscure brands - EV or otherwise - are almost guaranteed to fail in the automotive industry.

If "EV" includes golf cars and other non-highway vehicles, the situation is similar - can you compete with recreational power product dealers, carrying only something electric that almost no one has heard of?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

favguy said:


> Choose the right crypto and you'll have over a million from that by years end


Crypto is a Ponzi scheme.

Eventually it will be hacked, and become worthless.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

crypto,do your homework


----------

